# Guide to Carbon Fiber Wrap & Gallery



## esproductions

*Examples:*

*Bracket:*









*PSU:*









*DVD-ROM*









*Case / Components:*


----------



## Psycho666

that clip had the most awesome fridge EVER!








i want my fridge to be like that!
i need that wrap stuff!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;12115485*
> that clip had the most awesome fridge EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want my fridge to be like that!
> i need that wrap stuff!


You can pretty much wrap anything these days and have it look super cool hahaha.


----------



## Lord Mirko

Cool.Nice work.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Mirko;12124733*
> Cool.Nice work.


Thanks. Hopefully it'll help out some people who are curious about CF wrapping.


----------



## Northstar

Wow!! That really does look sick! I love the carbon fiber look and on cars







Awesome job!


----------



## LingLing1337

Great guide, thanks man!


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Northstar;12174872*
> Wow!! That really does look sick! I love the carbon fiber look and on cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job!


I hate carbon fiber "look" on anything. I like real carbon fiber







I wish they made some computer parts out of real CF.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;12177521*
> I hate carbon fiber "look" on anything. I like real carbon fiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they made some computer parts out of real CF.


I agree with you but the 3M wrap looks great and is perfect for interiors of cars or computer stuff. Great guide OP.

I want to see somebody wrap the plastic ends on a modular power supply.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12177606*
> I agree with you but the 3M wrap looks great and is perfect for interiors of cars or computer stuff. Great guide OP.
> 
> I want to see somebody wrap the plastic ends on a modular power supply.


Well I got curious after seeing this post and found this stuff.

http://dragonplate.com/ecart/categories.asp?cID=12

It can't do 90 degree bends but it can wrap around curves. It's real CF too! If you compare the look of the real CF to the wrap you can easily tell the difference.

But I do agree that the OP's wrapped stuff looks beautiful. I'm not trying to bash him.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;12177521*
> I hate carbon fiber "look" on anything. I like real carbon fiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they made some computer parts out of real CF.


I'd agree with you normally as I do real CF work on our race car (currently designing the nose cone and seat







) but there's no real application for CF parts on computer systems heh. It'll just be for looks & probably cost alot.


----------



## Mongol

Nice work OP.

I've used Dragon-Plate CF before...the stuff is an absolute breeze to work with (.025" thick Veneer...you can wrap it into a cylinder if you wanted to)

Super strong but pricey...I made my 800D's PSU compartment cover with it.









I may cover the false floor with some too....I've got some laying about I need to use up while I finish my loop.


----------



## Mongol

What it looked like whn I had 460's in it...from the 800D case club:










I'll post a new pic later.


----------



## 161029

You did a nice job with the HIS graphics card. I need to do this. It looks so nice. Too bad it doesn't have the heat dissipating properties of aluminum.


----------



## starwa1ker

I'm really tempted to do this to my 6950, a carbon fiber look will make it sick!

So if I were to buy it, it would be this kind?

http://store.carbonfibergear.com/3m-di-noc-carbon-fiber-vinyl


----------



## ALiShaikh

Holy cable management batman!


----------



## coldroll

Someone should try this on a desktop mic.


----------



## tsm106

It's ironic that _real_ carbon fiber is conductive, even though it looks so cool when mixed with computers.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12217925*
> I'm really tempted to do this to my 6950, a carbon fiber look will make it sick!
> 
> So if I were to buy it, it would be this kind?
> 
> http://store.carbonfibergear.com/3m-di-noc-carbon-fiber-vinyl


yes, that would be it.


----------



## H969

Great Stuff! subbed


----------



## kev_b

I have a black & red theme going on with my case with the MB tray done in carbon fiber and now I'm going with a carbon fiber color pre sleeved cable adapters, Mod/Smart Kobra. I have the modright cables in black now but I think they are too shinny.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;12177521*
> I hate carbon fiber "look" on anything. I like real carbon fiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they made some computer parts out of real CF.


I have to agree. At least when it comes to cars, why fake the funk when the whole idea is to save weight, add rigidity and lower temps. Looks should come second for cars. I think for PCs, CF wrap is fine since weight loss isnt a priority.


----------



## scvette

Nice write up on CF wrapping.

Below are a couple picts of a car we had wrapped last year for a time trial called the Texas Mile, and weight reduction was not considered, since actually need to add some weight for stability at 230+mph. The wrap is easily repaired compared to repainting on the different pieces. There is a lot of gravel on the runway.
Done with two colors of the 3M CF wrap and just over 2 days to totally wrap her.
Don't mind the black tape for filling body gaps for the runs.




























And a closer up picture of the back just above the parachute









Thanks for lookin


----------



## [email protected]

Wow a car? What if bugs get on it?


----------



## Markeh

I have several devices I would like to wrap with this, including
The accents on 2 keyboards (sigrig and HTPC)
2 mice (again, sigrig and HTPC)
and my dad would like me to do the silver bits on his Fujitsu Amilo D1845 (basically, the lid, around the screen bezel, and the touchpad area)
Thanks for the guide, I'll have to get quite a bit of Dinoc now.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12268738*
> Wow a car? What if bugs get on it?


My friend made this:










Finished product. I think it almost looks better in bare carbon.


----------



## RushMore1205

so does it need a heat gun to glue itself, or does it hace an adheseve back?


----------



## CrowsZero

Hey bro, how do you cut so perfectly nice? You measure first? I'm very interested in CF now!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12268892*
> so does it need a heat gun to glue itself, or does it hace an adheseve back?


It has pre applied adhesive on the back, heat aids it's flexing properties.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrowsZero;12269409*
> Hey bro, how do you cut so perfectly nice? You measure first? I'm very interested in CF now!


Some components like case panels and PSUs (squares and rectangles) I measure first and then cut to size. Other components with more complicated shapes like video cards I measure out more than enough, apply the wrap, and carve off edges and holes using a *high quality sharp exacto knife*


----------



## CrowsZero

Currently my iphone 4 is on black carbon fibre. Back, side & front. Loving it.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12271556*
> It has pre applied adhesive on the back, heat aids it's flexing properties.
> 
> Some components like case panels and PSUs (squares and rectangles) I measure first and then cut to size. Other components with more complicated shapes like video cards I measure out more than enough, apply the wrap, and carve off edges and holes using a *high quality sharp exacto knife*


so for a psu for instance, you would measure one side cut that much of DiNoc and then apply? or would you want to keep it all one big piece as much as possible.


----------



## RushMore1205

in that video the lady coates the fridge with the brush, what is she using?

just ordered 12X120, will mess around with my antec 1200 case


----------



## mbudden

She's using a squeegee. Sort of like a thicker credit card. It's to help remove the air bubbles.


----------



## [email protected]

You guys think they sell Carbon Fiber wraps at Ace Hardware?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12286188*
> You guys think they sell Carbon Fiber wraps at Ace Hardware?


I got mine at frozen cpu.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12288966*
> I got mine at frozen cpu.


how much did u pay? cause on ebay its 5.99/sqf

oh wow thats a rip off just looked its 14.99 /sqf


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12289193*
> how much did u pay? cause on ebay its 5.99/sqf
> 
> oh wow thats a rip off just looked its 14.99 /sqf


I paid $25 for a 24X24 sheet but it's quality stuff and textured to feel like the real thing.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12289273*
> I paid $25 for a 24X24 sheet but it's quality stuff and textured to feel like the real thing.


Lol I was just saying, I bought the same exact thing, it's the 3m stuff, when I get home I'll take a pic of it, I was just sharing with you and letting you know there is a cheaper place to buy this


----------



## CaptainChaos

6.99 per sq/ft on Sidwinder and good shipping prices.

$35 shipped for 4 square feet.

still cheaper on ebay though, 31.50 shipped I think.


----------



## RushMore1205

exactly, frozencpu got good customer service and thats about it, their prices are high, my total always and up at leat 10% more then PPC, jab-tech, or others


----------



## mbudden

Make sure you also use the 5% coupons that can be had for those sites







if you go into my Rasa Kit Club link in my sig, you will find them in the OP.


----------



## CrowsZero

*TS,

You can try warp your mouse with carbon fibre it will look great







*


----------



## RushMore1205

here is a pic of work in proggress, still gotta do the top of the case, but in frontdont mind its going to be covered by grills


----------



## CaptainChaos

Pretty weird, I just got my Di-Noc in and I'm planning a very similar project on my 1200 at least with the front. Looks very nice btw.

My first priority however will be my ugly toughpower psu.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*


Pretty weird, I just got my Di-Noc in and I'm planning a very similar project on my 1200 at least with the front. Looks very nice btw.

My first priority however will be my ugly toughpower psu.


Are u going to do the top, I'm making my head hurt figuring out how to cut it right, so many different akward curves


----------



## Markeh

Once my bank decide to send the replacement card I ordered,
I'm ordering a 10cmx10cm sample, which should be enough to do a mouse, I think.

Then if I like it, I'll get about £25 worth off eBay, do the Amilo, keyboards, mice, maybe my iPod touch and old iPod nano.. heck if I get enough and have the guts to, I might do my HTC Legend.

If I don't like it, the sample only costs £1.89 and my dad might want it for the mouse he uses with his Amilo.


----------



## [email protected]

Wait a min.. if you use carbon inside your case. Wouldn't heat inside the case from the airflow cause the carbon to shape different or peel off?


----------



## Markeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12357324*
> Wait a min.. if you use carbon inside your case. Wouldn't heat inside the case from the airflow cause the carbon to shape different or peel off?


I can only really see this happening with very hot PCs such as Prescott P4s, and if your PC is one of those, making it look pretty is the least of your concerns.


----------



## RushMore1205

Lol no you heat gun has tone at like 600f for it to form shapes, if you computer even gets a quater of that in ambient temps you should not be building computers

haha just kidding


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12355757*
> Are u going to do the top, I'm making my head hurt figuring out how to cut it right, so many different akward curves


I've been thinking about it or at least that's what I had originally planned but I'm pretty much scratching my head too.

I was thinking of just laying it over the top and cutting out wherever those triangle shaped holes (for lack of a better word) are.


----------



## Markeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12360336*
> Lol no you heat gun has tone at like 600f for it to form shapes, if you computer even gets a quater of that in ambient temps you should not be building computers


I could probably find you a P4EE that reaches 600f.


----------



## EpicPie

My sig has links to both of my carbon fiber mods I did if anyone is interested.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Maybe its just me, but I think the wrapping is really ugly.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;12362509*
> Maybe its just me, but I think the wrapping is really ugly.


If used like crazy, I agree. But if tastefully done. Then it can come out looking amazing.


----------



## RushMore1205

here is some more pics of almost completed build of mine with some wraping


----------



## esproductions

Awww yeah, great job dude! Love your build. Thanks for contributing to the thread. + REP!


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12391560*
> Awww yeah, great job dude! Love your build. Thanks for contributing to the thread. + REP!


No problem that's what OCN is for, we are all here sharing and helping each other solve issues


----------



## RushMore1205

lol though this was kind of funny
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12424259*
> How did you wrap the carbon on the case? Do you had to cut anything or just wrap it and it sticks perfectly on any shape? Is that how you did it? I would like to know cuz i would love to try myself later this month. I have thought of pimping my case for looks. I'm leaving the inside alone anyways cuz i'm wary the thought of having carbon affecting my regular temp and airflow change inside the case. Please input details how you slapped it on top nicely. I swear to god i t looked like you had to cut it.


----------



## [email protected]

So you did use a hobby knife. I might as well carbon wrap my case too. I like what you had done. Gonna need to get a lot of sheets!


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12430335*
> So you did use a hobby knife. I might as well carbon wrap my case too. I like what you had done. Gonna need to get a lot of sheets!


belive it or not i got away with using a 12x48 sheet, you can get it on ebay for 5.99 a foot, its the cheaperst you will find, on frozencpu.com its like 14.99/sqf

here is the link for the cheapest you will find:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3M-DINOC-Black-Carbon-Fiber-Di-Noc-12-x-12-1-sq-ft_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6763QQitemZ370365342712


----------



## Whitepants

Would anyone know where to get some 3M wrap in Sweden? I have been searching the car modifying stores and cannot seem to find anything. From Amazon.co.uk there are a couple but it is expensive to ship outside the mainland U.K.










This is what i am trying to do so I won't need much.

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12431109*
> here is the link for the cheapest you will find:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3M-DINOC-Black-Carbon-Fiber-Di-Noc-12-x-12-1-sq-ft_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6763QQitemZ370365342712


P.s. Shipping from the USA is $30


----------



## RushMore1205

^^^ i pmed you, i have some left over.

but what other things are cool to carbon wrap????

besides mouse keyboard, headphones, not really interested in doing those for some reason.

but come on people throw some ideas out


----------



## [email protected]

Cellphones.. headphones.. Speakers maybe? Computer desk? The border of your HDTV?
Flashlight. Your console? That is if you own one. XBOX 360 controller or PS3. There is probably tons of other things you can do.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12534492*
> Cellphones.. headphones.. Speakers maybe? Computer desk? The border of your HDTV?
> Flashlight. Your console? That is if you own one. XBOX 360 controller or PS3. There is probably tons of other things you can do.


my console is already custom painted black and red, xbox 360, but maybe ill do my monitor in the garage, we will see, thnx for advice


----------



## RiKKuXd

sickkk build







nice one!


----------



## yang88she

great thread! love CF =D


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitepants;12507129*
> Would anyone know where to get some 3M wrap in Sweden? I have been searching the car modifying stores and cannot seem to find anything. From Amazon.co.uk there are a couple but it is expensive to ship outside the mainland U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i am trying to do so I won't need much.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.s. Shipping from the USA is $30


I just did this to my DA based on the pic.
I got my CF wrap from MetroRestyling. I got the cheapest kind, but it's not the glossy stuff that is shown in the video. It has pretty nice texture to it, and seems easy to work with.
I've never used the 3M stuff, so I can't compare. This stuff, in the US, was $17.99 for 12"x72" shipped.
They also gave me a 15% off coupon as well for my next order.
Something you guys might like to investigate anyway.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Just finished modding my G9 with a sample piece.
I tried to mod the outside but gave up thinking how im going to do it so decided to do the inside instead. i was pleased with the outcome, yes there was a mistake with the patern on the left click.. but looking at it.. i quite like it like that









(sorry about the bad pic... taken from my phone 2.0 megapixel thing ¬_¬ )


----------



## Citra

Will this be availible at canadian tire? I would prefer to buy it at a local store.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12938153*
> Will this be availible at canadian tire? I would prefer to buy it at a local store.


no idea but u could check here http://solutions.3mcanada.ca/wps/portal/3M/en_CA/WW2/Country/ (cant remeber where the store location thing is)


----------



## k.3nny

I love carbon wrapping







!


----------



## levontraut

is there a place in the uk that sells the stuff??

nice work


----------



## levontraut

i see alot of people say lady using somehting.... when i was getting my race cars branded... they guys used a little soapy water to put it all on and a bank card...

the soapy water allows the sticker to be placed on and moved to position befor they take the card and scrape the water out and keeping the sticker in its perminent place.

just a little easier....

the heat gun will help with flex to get the sticker in places where needed a little easier.... now saying that, the sticker or vinal must be fresh.... if it is aged then it will just go hard and do nothing


----------



## k.3nny

Treu, Soapy water for big surfaces is a must!

I am going to do the hood of my Civic Ek, just for fun


----------



## GuardDawg30

The soapy mixture is the same you would use for tinting car windows...Use 2 drops of dish detergent in a spray bottle filled with water...Like Levontraut said it will let you work with longer so you can get it exactly where you want it...You can always get a plastic squeege for .50 cents or so at any auto parts store.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Anybody wrap the top or bottom of a DVD drive? If you take of the labels but save them is that still voiding the warranty ahha


----------



## Bear907

I can't say for sure, but I imagine tampering with it at all would void the warranty. Modders shouldn't worry about voiding a warranty though!


----------



## levontraut

hey guys.

i am looking for some of this Vinyl ..... does anyone know where i can get some in the UK area??

i am busy with a custom PC build and beed some.

cheers


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;13823633*
> hey guys.
> 
> i am looking for some of this Vinyl ..... does anyone know where i can get some in the UK area??
> 
> i am busy with a custom PC build and beed some.
> 
> cheers


Firstly, ill advise getting a free sample (if you havent already) from them Di-Noc Carbon Fiber selection.
I got mine by contacting them (from the left menu Contact us) and specifying exactly what I wanted to test out.

now with the UK Distributors
http://www.carbonmods.co.uk/Departments/carbon-fibre-vinyl.aspx
http://www.undergroundgraphics.com/3M-Carbon-Fibre-Vinyl/c-1-728/

I cant really find much through a quick search, plus I cant vouch for anything about these distributors. possibly the best place would be ebay?


----------



## asuperpower

What about carbon fibering (yes, I just made that one up on the spot







) the rear I/O ports on the HAF X?

It's a black case, so I'm sure it'd work better than a normal I/O port. It would look awesome... although no one ever looks around the back of your case. It'd still be pretty awesome though...


----------



## levontraut

thanx for the tip... i might just try that


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;13879104*
> thanx for the tip... i might just try that


Another good idea is to put carbon fiber on all of your case, GPU, RAM and CPU fans. See what happens.








jks...


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower;13879520*
> Another good idea is to put carbon fiber on all of your case, GPU, RAM and CPU fans. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jks...


LoL

i am getting my case done in cady red.


----------



## jenmendoza143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;13389004*
> I love carbon wrapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


very nice and neat rig you have there....i love the orange touch you put there...orange theme


----------



## Mugen87

k.3nny what case is that. Very nice work


----------



## esproductions

NZXT Phantom


----------



## Protolisk

I got some cheap brand from ebay. I was able to get about 1.5m for $20 inc postage. Not the best quality but its alright, glossier than the 3M one.

I think the best one is the M500 or 600 from metrostyling

Anyways, I put it on anything glossy. So I've got it on my Black Widow as well as my eeepc and external HDD.

Here's some pics of the black widow. Any tips on doing the corners, cause I've screwed up every single one on this keyboard. Hence the lack of pics of corners.


----------



## Ryko

Im going to assume this is purely cosmetic correct? Also it looks very sexy


----------



## Protolisk

yeah, the original black widow is super glossy.

So many finger prints.....

why would they make something that requires constant use of your fingers to be glossy.


----------



## robert125381

Anyone know of a cheaper alternative to the 3m wrap with similar quality?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381;13929117*
> Anyone know of a cheaper alternative to the 3m wrap with similar quality?


I get mine from Metro Restyling


----------



## Protolisk

I've ordered samples from them before. But their postage makes it too expensive to buy from normally.

Well, it seems that the ones which set a lot stiffer are easier to work with as they dont wrinkle back up or retract.

I got some white version and put it on my phone went on really well. Better than the other ebay roll i bought but for some reason this vinyl is slightly transparent as I can see the logos on the other side.


----------



## corhen

ooh, darn it, your tempting me!

im surprised you didnt wrap the Ram fan bar thingy, that sure looks sharp though!


----------



## Buska103

Where can I get carbon fiber for cheap? I'm alright with the pricing of most places, but shipping always kills it for me!


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


Where can I get carbon fiber for cheap? I'm alright with the pricing of most places, but shipping always kills it for me!


eBay is cheap...









Slightly off topic, but how do you hide text in signature?


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower;13983192*
> Slightly off topic, but how do you hide text in signature?


[SP0ILER]blah blah blah[/SP0ILER]

I just googled it a few months ago.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protolisk*


yeah, the original black widow is super glossy.

So many finger prints.....

why would they make something that requires constant use of your fingers to be glossy.



[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
First off, that is an amazing job! [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumbsupsmiley.png

I am thinking of doing this to my macbook pro. I was wondering how you dealt with all the ports on the side, USB, SD etc. Also, did this require a complete disassembly of your laptop? Any other tips? thanks!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protolisk;13925891*
> I got some cheap brand from ebay. I was able to get about 1.5m for $20 inc postage. Not the best quality but its alright, glossier than the 3M one.
> 
> I think the best one is the M500 or 600 from metrostyling
> 
> Anyways, I put it on anything glossy. So I've got it on my Black Widow as well as my eeepc and external HDD.
> 
> Here's some pics of the black widow. Any tips on doing the corners, cause I've screwed up every single one on this keyboard. Hence the lack of pics of corners.


A tiny touch of super glue at the corners/edges will keep it from pulling up and help seal it.


----------



## esproductions

For the corners it's good to cut a little slit into the wrap and then you can overlap them without them scrunching up









PS: I sold the 5850 I originally wrapped... I've got a new 560 Ti Twin Frozr to play around with now.


----------



## THE_WITCHER(TM)

I wish there was a way to do my iPad like that without scratching it


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THE_WITCHER™;14258336*
> I wish there was a way to do my iPad like that without scratching it


Check eBay, there might be precut ones so you won't scratch anything and it will be a perfect fit. I found one for my iPhone a while back.


----------



## Shlayer

Looks awesome!


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protolisk;13925891*
> I got some cheap brand from ebay. I was able to get about 1.5m for $20 inc postage. Not the best quality but its alright, glossier than the 3M one.
> 
> I think the best one is the M500 or 600 from metrostyling
> 
> Anyways, I put it on anything glossy. So I've got it on my Black Widow as well as my eeepc and external HDD.
> 
> Here's some pics of the black widow. Any tips on doing the corners, cause I've screwed up every single one on this keyboard. Hence the lack of pics of corners.


OMG gave me an idea! i will do this to my Lycosa! some1 might buy it then

where do you get the vinyls btw?


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protolisk;13925924*
> yeah, the original black widow is super glossy.
> 
> So many finger prints.....
> 
> why would they make something that requires constant use of your fingers to be glossy.


That looks awesome. I want to do my netbook now. Any tips you can give me?


----------



## Furball Zen




----------



## djriful

Dam @OP that is sexy


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Do you guys like the gloss finish or the matte finish? What looks better? I'm going to cover my Dell L401x (XPS14) laptop with it....

Thanks


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14656967*
> Do you guys like the gloss finish or the matte finish? What looks better? I'm going to cover my Dell L401x (XPS14) laptop with it....
> 
> Thanks


Most of the time I find most things look better matte. Really, its what kind of look you want. I wonder if the glossy shows fingerprints?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So a seller like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3M-dinoc-Carbon-Fiber-Vinyl-Sheet-Wrap-12-x48-4-sq-ft-/320665257218?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa9238502#ht_3573wt_939 is legit?


----------



## levontraut

he looks legit cakewalk


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


So a seller like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3M-di...#ht_3573wt_939 is legit?


Thats where I got mine. Fast shipping and product undamaged.


----------



## noobsrus

This what I did with red carbon fibre wrap i bought off of ebay.

Hope you like it!

View attachment 225412

View attachment 225413


----------



## Chi11s

First Try with 3M Carbon Fiber wrap


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chi11s;14684718*
> First Try with 3M Carbon Fiber wrap


That looks legit, dude. Nice job!


----------



## Bear907

Here's a couple shots of the CF wrap I put in my sig build. The build isn't finished yet, but getting close.

I used CF wrap on the motherboard tray of the pedestal NAS, and on both sides of the center wall of the CaseLabs M8. Once applied, I used a rattle can to blend it with the graffiti style in the rest of the case. While it does cover up some of the CF pattern, that was the plan all along - I wanted it to give the paint a bit of depth, and it does just that I think.


























Pics not shown here - I've also wrapped a blu-ray drive, and have a few more applications planned near the end of the build. I bought my wrap from rvinyl.com I've used them a few times and always had good luck with their products.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;14762264*
> Here's a couple shots of the CF wrap I put in my sig build. The build isn't finished yet, but getting close.
> 
> I used CF wrap on the motherboard tray of the pedestal NAS, and on both sides of the center wall of the CaseLabs M8. Once applied, I used a rattle can to blend it with the graffiti style in the rest of the case. While it does cover up some of the CF pattern, that was the plan all along - I wanted it to give the paint a bit of depth, and it does just that I think.


Ive been following your build for a while now, its looking great. The CF wrap you used looks nice, it adds texture in that somewhat bland (in comparison to everywhere else) green area. Nicely done


----------



## Bear907

Exactly what I was going for. Thanks.

I've used CF in a few things now - may do a mouse/keyboard mod soon. It's fun and easy to work with for the most part. the 3m stuff looks great, and I'll have to pick up some of that for the next project.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


I agree with you but the 3M wrap looks great and is perfect for interiors of cars or computer stuff. Great guide OP.

I want to see somebody wrap the plastic ends on a modular power supply.


Awesome guide mate! Would like to say a simple respectful thanks to you.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Here's what I did...not too bad of a job. Not as good as I'd like but it'll do. Defiantly better than what was there before... Let me know what ya think








I know what ya think. The CPU cooler hasn't changed in performance at all. So don't worry. The tops temp of the CPU anyway is like 45C.... So no worries.


----------



## Kukag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14836952*
> Here's what I did...not too bad of a job. Not as good as I'd like but it'll do. Defiantly better than what was there before... Let me know what ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what ya think. The CPU cooler hasn't changed in performance at all. So don't worry. The tops temp of the CPU anyway is like 45C.... So no worries.


Very sick! - Love the top of the cooler now, wish it came stock that way hehe, if i had to go one step further, definitely carbon fiber wrap that gpu shroud!

Good luck,
George


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I doubt it'll be safe. But I want to make a backplate out of epoxy and carbon fiber the top of my gfx card. Basically what I'd do is double layer some seran wrap the top of the card, then get the Popsicle sticks and glue a mold around it. Then fill the area with epoxy, about 1/8" thick. Once it hardens, take off the seran wrap and sticks, clean it up, and carbon fiber that, boom, one solid block on the top of my gfx card thats all carbon fiber... But then again, I don't know what kind of issues I'll run into then with heat... But its an idea. I like how it looks now. 
The CPU cooler was the best part. Greatest improvement!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I thought it looked good but now i'm not so sure... It ups my temps 1C in OCCT. Testing it gaming now... but yea...I dunno. Tell me what ya think...










You can scroll up to see the before pic and this after pic of the gfx card.

Edit: I actually decided to take off the vinyl that has part of the card covered up...as you can see in the pic. It adds 2C warmer to the gfx card so I decided to cut the stuff. But its still on the card and looks great! I edited the image already


----------



## levontraut

just keep it as is.

it looks good. and 1 degree cel.... nothing to worry about dude.


----------



## Kukag

sooo sick looking!

I need some CF for my rig!
-George


----------



## PTB2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14840661*
> I doubt it'll be safe. But I want to make a backplate out of epoxy and carbon fiber the top of my gfx card. Basically what I'd do is double layer some seran wrap the top of the card, then get the Popsicle sticks and glue a mold around it. Then fill the area with epoxy, about 1/8" thick. Once it hardens, take off the seran wrap and sticks, clean it up, and carbon fiber that, boom, one solid block on the top of my gfx card thats all carbon fiber... But then again, I don't know what kind of issues I'll run into then with heat... But its an idea. I like how it looks now.
> The CPU cooler was the best part. Greatest improvement!


you would be better off just getting some acrylic cutting it to size and then wraping it in Di_noc. or you can also get real carbon plate and cut to fit.


----------



## Chi11s

Laptop cooler b4
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=5129&pictureid=27501









Laptop cooler now mouse pad cooler
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=5129&pictureid=27503


----------



## PTB2

here is mine


----------



## MooCwzRck

Gonna do more eventually, but did my SLI bridge first:


----------



## Kukag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;14934330*
> Gonna do more eventually, but did my SLI bridge first:


That is sooo sick, If i ever do sli I know the first ting I'm buying! =)

Very creative, very nice!


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukag;14936042*
> That is sooo sick, If i ever do sli I know the first ting I'm buying! =)
> 
> Very creative, very nice!


Thanks! Next I'm working on a plexiglass panel that I am going to put over where the 5.25" bays on my HAF X are, with a design cut out of the wrap and lit by LEDs...just don't know what design I wanna do yet.


----------



## graphicsman

<~~~~ sells carbon fiber vinyl


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;14934330*
> Gonna do more eventually, but did my SLI bridge first:


welcome to last year. lol

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/847815-carbon-fiber-crossfire-bridge.html

but i guess great minds think alike.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewblue83;14939827*
> welcome to last year. lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/847815-carbon-fiber-crossfire-bridge.html
> 
> but i guess great minds think alike.


hahaha, SLI>Xfire

jk, thats awesome man, great minds do think alike!

After spending hours trying to hunt down a black SLI bridge that was long enough, I gave up, and when I stumbled on this thread I realized this wrap would work perfectly!


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;14936764*
> Thanks! Next I'm working on a plexiglass panel that I am going to put over where the 5.25" bays on my HAF X are, with a design cut out of the wrap and lit by LEDs...just don't know what design I wanna do yet.


Sorry to double post, but just wanted to update my progress today with the carbon fiber:


















Not the best quality, but I think it looks good

EDIT: and I cleaned up that light leaking from the right side


----------



## adcantu

finally went and did it on my netbook!


----------



## Robilar

Anybody know where I can buy the 3M-DINOC locally in the Greater Toronto area?


----------



## MartynRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;14966763*
> finally went and did it on my netbook!


You covered the track pad, does it still work?


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartynRE;14968534*
> You covered the track pad, does it still work?


its actually working better than it did before lol


----------



## esproductions

Wow! Look great guys! Lots of creative CF wrap applications. Keep them coming.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14966795*
> Anybody know where I can buy the 3M-DINOC locally in the Greater Toronto area?


I do, send me a PM. The guy I bought mine from sells it for $9/sq. foot so it's not cheap locally.


----------



## esproductions

I'll be updating the first post with some of your work guys!


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I'll be updating the first post with some of your work guys!










Cool beans. I need to update my Guide Big time but yea I will get new pics to contribute to this thread


----------



## Shane1244

Will this stuff stretch over the corners of my HP Touchpad?


----------



## asuperpower

Has anyone tried putting the wrap on an I/O shield yet? For reference, it was *my* idea.


----------



## esproductions

Woops haven't updated this thread in a while.

I believe if you cut a little slit at the corner you can overlap it and wrapping a Touchpad would be just fine.


----------



## esproductions

I'm going to wrap my Das Keyboard during the holidays and see how that turns out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Has anyone tried putting the wrap on an I/O shield yet? For reference, it was *my* idea.


Do it! Will look great.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I'm going to wrap my Das Keyboard during the holidays and see how that turns out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Has anyone tried putting the wrap on an I/O shield yet? For reference, it was *my* idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it! Will look great.
Click to expand...

I would but it involves taking the motherboard out.

I should probable wrap my Das too.


----------



## Blackwolf41

I had the Chance to use the Di Noc Carbon Fiber Vinyl, and I have to say I Loved it,


----------



## asuperpower

I've ordered CF Wrap, it was shipped on Wednesday... can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## famous1994

Some stuff I wrapped:

Thermaltake Soprano Keyboard


Back of my Laptop


Mouse Pad on my Laptop


----------



## Winrahr

Had my first ever wrap today









Made quite a few mistakes, resulting in some awkward corners and air bubbles that I just cannot get rid of. I'll see if I can stand the air bubbles before rewrapping









(Warning: Bad iPhone picture)


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Some stuff I wrapped:
> Mouse Pad on my Laptop


Wow and that still works fine. I never thought you could cover the trackpad. Nice one


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Wow and that still works fine. I never thought you could cover the trackpad. Nice one


I covered the trackpad on my netbook and it actually worked better lol


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Wow and that still works fine. I never thought you could cover the trackpad. Nice one


It works perfect, I think it's more responsive then it used to be too. Plus it makes it look awesome.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Wow and that still works fine. I never thought you could cover the trackpad. Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works perfect, I think it's more responsive then it used to be too. Plus it makes it look awesome.
Click to expand...

If I had an iPhone, I'd cover the touch screen with it.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> If I had an iPhone, I'd cover the touch screen with it.


Next level mod


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Wow and that still works fine. I never thought you could cover the trackpad. Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I covered the trackpad on my netbook and it actually worked better lol
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> If I had an iPhone, I'd cover the touch screen with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next level mod
Click to expand...









Transparent, conductive carbon fiber FTW.


----------



## Ecks9T

hey guys i been looking into carbon fiber just got a roll of white carbon fiber (24" by 120") gonna wrap my phantom most likely. what do you guys think? good or bad idea?
and what else could i wrap i know i would have left over with the amount i ordered. thanks.


----------



## famous1994

It would work fine, and for some ideas for your left over carbon, you could wrap you keyboard, mouse, cellphone, laptop (if you have one), etc.


----------



## CooooooooL

CF job from hell...

Or maybe it's just my inexperience speaking!

/e cell phone pic fail


----------



## JCArch

Wow, that makes for some really sharp looking parts. I'll definitely have to give this a shot when I get some extra time and money. Thanks for the guide!


----------



## Ecks9T

just had some time to do a test wrap with white carbon fiber i recieved today in the mail.
(24" by 120" for 49.99 fs)

turned out pretty good took me about 40 minutes being a perfectionist.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cloudpost

Wow that looks great. You should just leave it like that.


----------



## Ecks9T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> Wow that looks great. You should just leave it like that.


Thanks, i was gonna do the whole thing and leave just the red trim. so it would take a good day off school and work to do.


----------



## HolyDeltaWings

My phone back cover with some di-noc


----------



## gdesmo

Great guide, where can I get it here in toronto ? Thanks for your help ! ( Haf X 942 and storm enforcer )


----------



## regles

Your best bet would be to get it off ebay.


----------



## mx3orange

Looks great. I might get some CF wrap for my birthday
 








EDIT: Hmm, how hard would it be to do the inside of a case, and how much would I need?
Im thinking of using this http://www.metrorestyling.com/Carbon-Fiber-2-Vinyl-s/505.htm

on this case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112323&Tpk=lian%20li%20k57w

and then using some on the outside of my HAF 922 (probably just the front part, unlessit would be cheap to do the entire outside


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDeltaWings*
> 
> 
> My phone back cover with some di-noc


Wow what the heck lol. Looks almost like the kelvar i have on my RAZR but nice job with the carbon lmao!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> Had my first ever wrap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made quite a few mistakes, resulting in some awkward corners and air bubbles that I just cannot get rid of. I'll see if I can stand the air bubbles before rewrapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Warning: Bad iPhone picture)


How in the WORLD did you do this? Please tutorial me this one cuz i have the same keyboard. As for bubbles there are ways to stop it. Did you use a hair dryer when applying it? it sticks faster with heat and reduces bubbles. Not sure if VERY VERY COLD air does too. However do let me know where you got the carbon from. I would love to try this mod!


----------



## 10halec

Any one ever thought of wrapping headphones? I have a pair of Ultrasone dj1 pro's i wanna try and wrap in black.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec*
> 
> Any one ever thought of wrapping headphones? I have a pair of Ultrasone dj1 pro's i wanna try and wrap in black.


Look at my sig.

Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## 10halec

Im not sure what im lookin at, were any of your headphones for sale wrapped?


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec*
> 
> Im not sure what im lookin at, were any of your headphones for sale wrapped?


he means check this link :
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/932446-sennheiser-hd-201-mod-more-pics.html#post12256241


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu*
> 
> he means check this link :
> http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/932446-sennheiser-hd-201-mod-more-pics.html#post12256241


i completely missed that, thanks to the both of ya!


----------



## kevininsimi

Hey guys, what do you think about a Das Keyboard with carbon fiber wrap? The fingerprints stick out like a sore thumb with the glossy finish and I'm tired of cleaning it.

I just don't know if it'll look good on this particular keyboard... input would be appreciated!


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think about a Das Keyboard with carbon fiber wrap? The fingerprints stick out like a sore thumb with the glossy finish and I'm tired of cleaning it.
> 
> I just don't know if it'll look good on this particular keyboard... input would be appreciated!


It'll look great!


----------



## HOTDOGS

Will this heatgun work do what I need it to? I decided I need one on such short notice. Is there a better one that will ship to Canada under $25?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230781856614#ht_681wt_913


----------



## Buska103

Hey guys,

not sure what kind of 3M-DINOC carbon fiber to get. They have the CA-1170 and CA-421 models. I don't really know what the difference is, they cost the same








http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/architectural-markets/home/products/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GG2E0IM3L89RI1CV5000000_nid=PDPHCZ2GR4beVFJMDLXHJ8gl


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec*
> 
> Any one ever thought of wrapping headphones? I have a pair of Ultrasone dj1 pro's i wanna try and wrap in black.


I'd wrap the side of my Grado's but I'm worried that it may add some imperfections to the sound. Also, I prefer the way it looks now (vintage.)
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Hey guys,
> not sure what kind of 3M-DINOC carbon fiber to get. They have the CA-1170 and CA-421 models. I don't really know what the difference is, they cost the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/architectural-markets/home/products/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GG2E0IM3L89RI1CV5000000_nid=PDPHCZ2GR4beVFJMDLXHJ8gl


The CA-421 is a brownish/bronze tint while the CA-1170 is black.


----------



## Buska103

3M sent me a sample book just now, 421 is just a nonglossy black. 1170 is glossy. They look very similar in picture, but IRL when you move it around, 1170 has a shiny hologram thing going on. I personally prefer 421 > 1170.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

does anyone have good tips for wrapping compund curves? i am looking to wrap my graphics card shroud and the surround for the fan curves in a lot of directions, any help?


----------



## yoi

see how they apply it , with a heatgun and remember its Ni-DOC 421 , dont know if that applies to other "brands" , if you have another brand , a spray glue (i dont know the name but its used for sticking stuff temporary for carbon fiber layups)


----------



## ViSioNx

I used the stuff from Rvinyl.com to wrap my xbox 360. It was very easy to use. It was a touch thicker then 3m but it proved easier to keep out bubbles.






The black is 3m. The blue tint on the window is from Rvinyl also. It is headlight tint








here is my Wii remotes done with 3m


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Cheers I'll try that, I have the 421 version so hopefully that will work!


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> I used the stuff from Rvinyl.com to wrap my xbox 360. It was very easy to use. It was a touch thicker then 3m but it proved easier to keep out bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black is 3m. The blue tint on the window is from Rvinyl also. It is headlight tint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my Wii remotes done with 3m


does the rvinyl have the texture of di noc or is it completely smooth?


----------



## ViSioNx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> does the rvinyl have the texture of di noc or is it completely smooth?


It has the same texture. I am doing a review and comparison soon. I will post it here when I get it done.


----------



## gsk3rd

Here is my keyboard that I am currently changing from red to blue leds and while it was apart decided to wrap it.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*
> 
> Here is my keyboard that I am currently changing from red to blue leds and while it was apart decided to wrap it.


That's some very nice work









just got some 3M Di-Noc. Need to practice


----------



## ReaperX

Where did you guys get your heatgun from?


----------



## JAM3S121

I have this own, it works great on vinyl. http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-HG1300-Dual-Temperature/dp/B004NDX7O6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357890376&sr=8-2&keywords=black+%26+decker+heat+gun


----------



## audioholic

Has anyone vinyl wrapped a radiator shroud? I got two used radiators one was painted white, the other left black.. I would like them both to be black and instead of stripping paint I think I would just like to wrap it...any photos or thoughts would be really appreciated


----------



## mightymints

I used some to cover up the ugly silver in my 2013 Subaru STi


----------



## ivoryg37

my first time using 3M di-noc carbon fiber on a build or anything at all.


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX*
> 
> Where did you guys get your heatgun from?


use a hair dryer works just as well and dont burn your hands when doing small stuff


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some to cover up the ugly silver in my 2013 Subaru STi


Jealous over the 13 sti. My 07 is showing it's age. Nice wrap job.


----------



## SavellM

Can you stick this to wood?


----------



## ViSioNx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Can you stick this to wood?


Yes!


----------



## MkO611

If you carbon fiber your PSU or GFX card does it void the warranty?
Assuming I only want to CF the top of the PSU and do just like OP did with his GFX card


----------



## audioholic

No...you can just peel the wrap right off...


----------



## MkO611

Alright thanks Fin


----------



## 8492

would this work on the plastic fringe (the greyish faux-brushed aluminum thing) that wraps around a samsung galaxy s3? or would it be too thick?


----------



## ViSioNx

Will work fine. 3m version is thin.


----------



## 8492

excellent! thanks


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*
> 
> Jealous over the 13 sti. My 07 is showing it's age. Nice wrap job.


Lol My '97 is definitely showings it's age!


----------



## oldcompgeek

I had seen the 2d and 3d carbon fiber vinyl on performance pcs site and thought it looked promising for a pc. I then saw something similar on an episode of NCIX tech tips and thought some more. Finally, when shopping for the components for my current Xigmatek Elysium "no name" build, I ran accross some of the red carbon and pulled the trigger, envisioniing it on the front bezel aluminum rail strips... And here are the results after doing them and installing one back on the bezel with the allen bolts....




Now, I am a novice, albeit a perfectionist one, and it wasn't too bad but as you said it's all about the preparation and taking your time. I am definitely going with the black 3m for a few other trim areas as well, but couldn't find it in red so I bought a 1' x 5' piece for 10 bucks at Amazon which seemed cheap to me. Thanks for the thread, tips and advice, it helped to prevent first time mistakes (most of 'em anyway)


----------



## ViSioNx

eek. Double post. But that looks good!


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> eek. Double post. But that looks good!


Sorry 'bout the dbl post fellas, and hopefully it doesn't do it this time...lol. Here's what it looks like after just doing a "mock-up" build to get an idea of how the basic color desiugn looks...



Hopefully, when the black comes in, it'll set off the build! I think that I'm just going to put the black on the black stock painted areas that are exposed with the side panels off--i.e. the top side edges from the top grill to the side panel slot and the sides of the front bezel around the corner from the red carbon... I don't want ALL the black to be carbon, just a touch of it to really give a taste of it...lol


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I am looking at wrapping my Sentinel Zero-G ... ... But I have a question before I do ... How slippery do parts become once wrapped ... I normally have slightly clammy hands while gaming and I am worried I will have a hard time gripping the mouse once it's wrapped.


----------



## Wookieelover

I ordered a full roll of carbon vinyl wrap.
1.5m x 30m
Yeah overkill i know 

Used it to cover my computer desk. Looks pretty amazing. Started just with the top but decided it looked so good that i did the entire thing.





Pics of just the top. Never got around to taking pics of the whole thing.

Also have done a phone case and a small table top.
Have about 24m+ left of the wrap. Lol


----------



## oldcompgeek

WOW!! That looks absolutely excellent! I presume that's the 3M right? I didn't know that it would look so good in larger applications... I do think the black has a cleaner look than any other colors do. Great job again bud.


----------



## Wookieelover

Actually it is the cheap chinese stuff


----------



## oldcompgeek

I think that my red carbon is too, but not sure. Paid 11 bucks for 1' x 5'.


----------



## rapture686

Hello. I just found this thread. I will post some pics of what I already wrapped in CF









G510





G500



Hyper 612S



XFX R7870 BE





Tell me what you think


----------



## oldcompgeek

WOW!!! You're excellent at trimming that off perfectly, which except for the design angle, is the most important part of it as far as I'm concerned. Great work !!


----------



## rapture686

Thanks!
I have to be honest and say that I was surprised how it all turned out since this is my first time ever doing anything with CF.
I use this for both cutting to size and trimming:



What I thought of doing next is making a PSU cover and wrapping it in CF, and also wrapping some exterior details/parts of my case (I have a HAF 922). Would that be too much?
I will not be doing the motherboard tray or any interior parts of the case, though.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Surprised too, as my knife is like a fourth smaller and therefore, will turn much quicker than thicker knives.


----------



## rapture686

Maybe it's the angle; my blade is <45 degrees "away" from the surface I'm trimming. It's a regular scalpel, I just put a new blade in it.


----------



## oldcompgeek

The one that I now use is technically a "exacto" knife I reckon, after trying a plain blade for my utility knife, then tried a knufe like yours--lol and ruined several pieces of carbon in the learning process== then bought this knife which is tiny but works very well. Would work better if I was better dexterity-wise though... I'll have some more pics after finishing my build too to post as I am still trimming out the color-offset designs and am not sure where I'm putting UV glass, red grille material, and the red and black carbon. I did get the window-sided panel completed finally tho, added UV red glass where the grille and 200mm fan used to be, drk-red non UV glass, and black carbon... Still not sure if I'm happy with the look or not, until seeing it on the unit with the UV and red lighting on...?? Can always change it right???


I also went ahead and red carbon'd the sides of the front bezel too, after eyeing it until I decided whether to go red or black... Left the top "u" section that surrounds the hot-swap black though, and may black carbon that or just leave it stock black plastic...??...!!


----------



## rapture686

The red carbon looks nice, I think you should leave it that way.
The side panel on the other hand, to be honest I don't like. Maybe it will look better on the complete build.

I will put carbon on my case, too, the front bezel and the top part:


----------



## oldcompgeek

I said the same thing, until holding it up to the side of my daughters case to see how it'd look in a darker environment with the UV lighting coming through it, and really, have always liked things that are different, and offset other stuff so it stands out better.(like the carbon) The AC RYyan UV panels glow like Chernobyl nuclear waste, but in the add that I looked at before buying, it appear4ed darker red though. I also had to do that as a secondary idea after the clips started breaking off the 200mm side grill when trying to re-attach it to the side panel.


----------



## rapture686

Yeah as I said as a stand alone looks different than on a complete build. I agree with going for a different look. It's risky but if done right, it can look amazing.
Do you think wrapping the bezel and the top on my 922 would be... hmm, what's the word for it. Bad taste? If you know what I mean? (English is not my native language, sorry







)


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapture686*
> 
> The red carbon looks nice, I think you should leave it that way.
> The side panel on the other hand, to be honest I don't like. Maybe it will look better on the complete build.
> 
> I will put carbon on my case, too, the front bezel and the top part:


Well, for what it's worth, use the 3m carbon, well if you want no problems with adhesion anyway. I jad to learn that the hard way, after stripping off a bunch...Grrr lol. There is several types and patterns, but their adhesive is 10x better quality, even if ya have to peel it up and adjust it several times! An exacto or one of them tiny "break off" type of utility knives makes life easier too, learned that after trying to pull a blade outta my utility knife.... not near small or thin enough to be accurate and precise.. That cooler master case will look awesome carbon'd though, can't wait to see it!! What color are you leaning to using?? The burgundy is sweet as is the Candy red... Good luck!!


----------



## Devildog83

Just a little carbon fiber here. I get made fun of in the C70 Vengeance club.


----------



## rapture686

That C70 looks nice! I like the honeycomb detail in the front!
I did the HAF 922 bezel, will put up some pictures later.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapture686*
> 
> That C70 looks nice! I like the honeycomb detail in the front!
> I did the HAF 922 bezel, will put up some pictures later.


Thanks,It took like 2.5 hrs. It was worth it. I actualy redid the optical drive. It looks like this now.


----------



## Cavi Mike

Why does this thread exist? This isn't real carbon-fibre, it's bloody vinyl stickers. This isn't a carbon-fibre wrap How-To, this is a vinyl-wrap How-To.


----------



## Devildog83

You don't have to look, you could just ignore it.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks,It took like 2.5 hrs. It was worth it. I actualy redid the optical drive. It looks like this now.


Nice job. it looks much better in black:thumb:


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You don't have to look, you could just ignore it.


I second that, and antone that looks or sounds like it...


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just a little carbon fiber here. I get made fun of in the C70 Vengeance club.


Excellent work on your wrapping job!!! Don't know how ya got that keyboard done so well, and ain't coordinated enough to even need to know...lol. Great Job, nice offset structure on the colors.


----------



## rapture686

Here is the HAF done.


Could have done it better, I admit.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Excellent work on your wrapping job!!! Don't know how ya got that keyboard done so well, and ain't coordinated enough to even need to know...lol. Great Job, nice offset structure on the colors.[/quot
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> The keyboard has a removeable top about 1/16" , it just peals off I covered it and then carved out the holes. It just sticks right back on. I didn't know it when I bought it but it was a pleasant supprise.


----------



## Devildog83

I like it Rapture686 - You could touch it off with a few Blue touch's if you can get DiNoc in Blue.


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapture686*
> 
> Here is the HAF done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have done it better, I admit.


love the wrap!, heres mine on this build

this was to cover the fans as you can see them out the rear of the case

this was to make the pci cable look better.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Have any of y'all used heat to help with adhesion? Or do y'all just stick it and trim it? I prep all my surfaces with alcohol pads (as per advice from another member) but still run into adhesion issues at times... Any of y'all have any different preperation-cleaning fluids that work well for you?


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Have any of y'all used heat to help with adhesion? Or do y'all just stick it and trim it? I prep all my surfaces with alcohol pads (as per advice from another member) but still run into adhesion issues at times... Any of y'all have any different preperation-cleaning fluids that work well for you?


used the good old hair drier. if its not flat or an edge


----------



## oldcompgeek

I have had seriously frustrating issues with the black just simply peeling up to where I can squeege it down to the p supply, and 10 seconds later, up again...GRRRRRR


----------



## Devildog83

Should I wrap the hand cuffs?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Wrapped my cheapo piano black speakers in DiNoc, pretty chuffed with the outcome:





Here's a time lapse of it, did the subwoofer, satellites and controller.


----------



## rapture686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> love the wrap!, heres mine on this build
> 
> this was to cover the fans as you can see them out the rear of the case
> 
> this was to make the pci cable look better.


I took a look at your Xigmatek build. It's crazy! Epic rad you got there








Also, I gotta ask, how did you manage to get those blue stripes of light, the blue edges, lines? On the CPU block, around the MBO and thr graphics card? I like that a lot.


----------



## rapture686

Nicely done Gardnerphotos, the vid is great, too


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapture686*
> 
> Nicely done Gardnerphotos, the vid is great, too


Thanks


----------



## sebkow

im thinking of wrapping my keyboard ( 6gv2) in matte white. what you guys think? Ill get around wrapping my mouse eventually but want to wrap keyboard white and buying custom red keycaps


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapture686*
> 
> I took a look at your Xigmatek build. It's crazy! Epic rad you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I gotta ask, how did you manage to get those blue stripes of light, the blue edges, lines? On the CPU block, around the MBO and thr graphics card? I like that a lot.


thats a trade secret!! i could tell ya, but then id have to kill ya!!..

its el wire, and a hot glue gun!!









i love it, i did get the lighting right with this build, el and smd rgb led for the win ever build from now on and anything else i might do!


----------



## rapture686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> thats a trade secret!! i could tell ya, but then id have to kill ya!!..
> 
> its el wire, and a hot glue gun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love it, i did get the lighting right with this build, el and smd rgb led for the win ever build from now on and anything else i might do!


You did get it right indeed







Once again, nicely done.


----------



## Homewares

Just ordered some to wrap my PSU, thanks for the guide!


----------



## rapture686

Okay, doing the PSU cover, ran out of wrap, oredring more soon for the other part of the cover. Here's what I did.

Perhaps I should have left more space between Blue and Reign, but I can fix that if I decide to.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapture686*
> 
> Hello. I just found this thread. I will post some pics of what I already wrapped in CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper 612S
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think


I was thinking of painting my 612S's top to make it look like the 612 (gloss black) but this seems like a better idea!


----------



## neo0031

I'd like to join you guys... My friend gave me an "excess" from his roll of wrap, which turned out to be a lot. Had enough to wrap a good part of my cheap keyboard, most of the CM Hyper 212 Evo's top, and my most proud "mod" on my mouse' side buttons as shown below.



(Sorry, only had iPhone camera to hand. Tried my best to light it up with my iPad's screen as light.)


----------



## SavellM

So followed this and turned my desk into something beautiful...

So start:


Getting the fitting right:


All done and now tidying it up nicely:


Siliconed the edges so it looks nice and tidy


----------



## neo0031

Man that is very nice. Build log?


----------



## dinerman

notice the 4th drive bay door instead of the 3 flaps


----------



## dinerman




----------



## dinerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinerman*


carbon fibre wrap notice my nice mod of top drive bay door instead of the 3 flaps:thumb:


----------



## dinerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinerman*
> 
> carbon fibre wrap notice my nice mod of top drive bay door instead of the 3 flaps


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Man that is very nice. Build log?


Dont have one on here.
But you can get it from here:

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=257797


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Here's where I used DINOC in my project when I replaced the mid panel in my case


----------



## gow3

Can you use dinoc on your 3-way sli bridge? Thinking of first applying a carbon vinyl strip and then making a ROG theme on it.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Can you use dinoc on your 3-way sli bridge? Thinking of first applying a carbon vinyl strip and then making a ROG theme on it.


I've used it on both SLI and Crossfire bridges and it works great


----------



## Thi3p

Just wrapped my MCP35x res/top combo











More to come!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thi3p*
> 
> Just wrapped my MCP35x res/top combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come!


At first glance it looked like a blender to me.







Am I the only one?!

Looking good though.


----------



## Thi3p

Lol it does after you mentioned it
I ordered a 140ml tube so hopefilly it will look more like a res again


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Does anyone have any tips on how to wrap a corner (? I can't get it to look right. I can get 2 of the 3 sides to look ok, but when I try to do the 3rd side it bunched up in the middle. Also, the piece is small, so when I heat the left corner, the right corner will get hot and fall off.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to wrap a corner (? I can't get it to look right. I can get 2 of the 3 sides to look ok, but when I try to do the 3rd side it bunched up in the middle. Also, the piece is small, so when I heat the left corner, the right corner will get hot and fall off.


I have the a similar problem. Currently trying to wrap a Steelseries Sensei.

The bulbous butt is causing bubbles and it looks terrible...


----------



## bluedevil

Gonna do this to my Deathadder, how much do I need to do the whole thing? (top and bottom parts)


----------



## cdoublejj

has any one tried the cheapo knock off stuff?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Sq-ft-24-x60-BLACK-CARBON-FIBER-w-Bubble-Free-Channel-Vinyl-Wrap-Decal-/130807478001?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e74bbb6f1&vxp=mtr


----------



## yoi

thats the one ive been using

it deforms with a heatgun , just like Di-noc or whatever its called


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> thats the one ive been using
> 
> it deforms with a heatgun , just like Di-noc or whatever its called


how's it look? gonna try and do the top of of my MX518 mouse in it, after disassemble of course you think it will bend/warp enough or too much?


----------



## yoi

its good enough for me









it will wrap to whatever form , just need a blower or a heatgun and watch it adhere to it , u gotta watch the square corners , u gotta do some cutts in there , but overall , it pretty much takes the shape of whatever u want , once its heated

it doesnt have a glue residue or anything like that , i think its some sort of witchcraft , but it does stick







( dont know about wood )


----------



## cdoublejj

WOAH! Very nice and very nice to know. It's half the price of Dinoc.


----------



## yoi

it does look good , but these "vinyl" things is nowhere near close to a real carbon fiber panel


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> it does look good , but these "vinyl" things is nowhere near close to a real carbon fiber panel


/thread...


----------



## cdoublejj

it's probably miles better than what it's covering up.


----------



## Jordan531

There's some nice work in here!
I see some people were having trouble with corners/edges. I noticed no one is using the primer designed to be used with the 3M DiNoc. In one of the tutorial videos (I believe it's the Fridge wrap) they brush a material on to it to help the film adhere, this is the primer I speak of. It also comes in little single use "pens" that you crack like a glow stick. This will help adhere edges and corners along with a bit of heat to soften the film. Some of the ebay sellers include one of the "pens" when you buy film.

Sorry if it was mentioned and I missed it, just a bit of info I learned from my experience with the film and thought it would help you guys out.

I'll throw up some pics of the parts I wrapped in my Lanboy Air when I get home from work.









EDIT: the primer is called 3M Primer 94 for anyone interested. You can buy a pack of 3 pens on ebay for about 8 bucks.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan531*
> 
> There's some nice work in here!
> I see some people were having trouble with corners/edges. I noticed no one is using the primer designed to be used with the 3M DiNoc. In one of the tutorial videos (I believe it's the Fridge wrap) they brush a material on to it to help the film adhere, this is the primer I speak of. It also comes in little single use "pens" that you crack like a glow stick. This will help adhere edges and corners along with a bit of heat to soften the film. Some of the ebay sellers include one of the "pens" when you buy film.
> 
> Sorry if it was mentioned and I missed it, just a bit of info I learned from my experience with the film and thought it would help you guys out.
> 
> I'll throw up some pics of the parts I wrapped in my Lanboy Air when I get home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: the primer is called 3M Primer 94 for anyone interested. You can buy a pack of 3 pens on ebay for about 8 bucks.


Rep+ for Important Info! Really needed on the edges if the wrapped product is going to get heavy usage.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/330897316986?lpid=82


----------



## Jordan531

Yea it really does help a lot guys! I'm sure it would solve the majority of people's issues with the film in corners, etc.

Anyways, here's a few terrible pics of what I have wrapped in my "Rig in progress".

Trimmed down PSU cage









ASUS DVD burner, wrapped all around to the back connectors and I made a false top out of thin plexi and wrapped it and just sat it on top with some 3M tape.









"Rails" on the side panels.









Front bay cover insert


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan531*
> 
> Yea it really does help a lot guys! I'm sure it would solve the majority of people's issues with the film in corners, etc.
> 
> Anyways, here's a few terrible pics of what I have wrapped in my "Rig in progress".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed down PSU cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS DVD burner, wrapped all around to the back connectors and I made a false top out of thin plexi and wrapped it and just sat it on top with some 3M tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rails" on the side panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front bay cover insert


Hmm, just gave me a good idea with that Front Bay cover wrap. Thanks! +rep.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan531*
> 
> Yea it really does help a lot guys! I'm sure it would solve the majority of people's issues with the film in corners, etc.
> 
> Anyways, here's a few terrible pics of what I have wrapped in my "Rig in progress".
> 
> Trimmed down PSU cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS DVD burner, wrapped all around to the back connectors and I made a false top out of thin plexi and wrapped it and just sat it on top with some 3M tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rails" on the side panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front bay cover insert


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hmm, just gave me a good idea with that Front Bay cover wrap. Thanks! +rep.


Awesome use of Di-Noc to "highlight". Very nice work.


----------



## Jordan531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hmm, just gave me a good idea with that Front Bay cover wrap. Thanks! +rep.


Glad to help, post your results!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Awesome use of Di-Noc to "highlight". Very nice work.


Thanks!


----------



## Jordan531

Decided to pull the trim off my optical drive and do tht as well...


----------



## ccRicers

Not much here, but just a simple carbon fiber wrap around my MCP35X pump. I bought one with the white plastic top, but the rest of it was black until I covered it up.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan531*
> 
> There's some nice work in here!
> I see some people were having trouble with corners/edges. I noticed no one is using the primer designed to be used with the 3M DiNoc. In one of the tutorial videos (I believe it's the Fridge wrap) they brush a material on to it to help the film adhere, this is the primer I speak of. It also comes in little single use "pens" that you crack like a glow stick. This will help adhere edges and corners along with a bit of heat to soften the film. Some of the ebay sellers include one of the "pens" when you buy film.
> 
> Sorry if it was mentioned and I missed it, just a bit of info I learned from my experience with the film and thought it would help you guys out.
> 
> I'll throw up some pics of the parts I wrapped in my Lanboy Air when I get home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: the primer is called 3M Primer 94 for anyone interested. You can buy a pack of 3 pens on ebay for about 8 bucks.


will it work with the generic stuff?


----------



## Jordan531

I can't guarantee it will work with anything but DiNoc as that what it was designed to be used with, you'd have to test that.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Chrome wrap


----------



## kingchris

nice


----------



## Amplifiedx2

Does anybody have any idea where to get different wraps like this from in the UK? As in like carbon fiber or various other patterns as im planning on doing something like this to my NZXT Phantom.
Thanks!


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amplifiedx2*
> 
> Does anybody have any idea where to get different wraps like this from in the UK? As in like carbon fiber or various other patterns as im planning on doing something like this to my NZXT Phantom.
> Thanks!


Ebay. I'm in Ireland and buy it from a Polish seller on Ebay. In work at the mo so can't link it but it's quite cheap and postage is very low as well iirc .


----------



## bigc9164

do you think it would be safe to use on mother board heat sinks?? for the chip-set and so on.


----------



## Vezon-7

_thank you for this gonna try it on my new pc (soon)_


----------



## Dimestore55

I used some cheap "knock-off" carbon fiber vinyl that I got from FrozenCPU on my Blu-ray drive but it does the trick. It comes in blue, and silver also.


----------



## bigc9164

http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_124132_zps0a37542b.jpg.htmlhttp://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_124122_zps1986d314.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_124350_zpsb88a1a5c.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_124803_zps230260b4.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_125021_zpsc3d8adb6.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_125612_zps6fd04143.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_201040_zps3311b480.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_201046_zps8ce39085.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140618_135452_zps6eb26da5.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140618_164040_zps13e9e961.jpg.html
http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140628_161209_zps8df70e1c.jpg.html


----------



## bigc9164

http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140628_161358_zps62b77f89.jpg.html

White carbon fiber wrap on my graphics card cooler


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc9164*
> 
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140628_161209_zps8df70e1c.jpg.html


Oh My. Love IT!


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc9164*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_124132_zps0a37542b.jpg.htmlhttp://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_124122_zps1986d314.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_124350_zpsb88a1a5c.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_124803_zps230260b4.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_125021_zpsc3d8adb6.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_125612_zps6fd04143.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_201040_zps3311b480.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140617_201046_zps8ce39085.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140618_135452_zps6eb26da5.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140618_164040_zps13e9e961.jpg.html
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/bigc9164/media/IMG_20140628_161209_zps8df70e1c.jpg.html


Outstanding! Love the pump mount!


----------



## Etownguy

Cover I built for a corsair 200r it also has 2 3.5" HDD's underneath and the front fan hole opened up.


----------



## AgentSquirrel

How flexible is this, could it be used on the tubing for my H220 cooler? As configured on my computer the the tubing has a pretty good bend to it.


----------



## Etownguy

no it would not work for that at all..


----------



## AgentSquirrel

ahh well, I suppose to much bend to make it work.


----------



## MillerLite1314

you would probably need to make a sleeve or swap the tubes for something acrylic but that would probably cause problems. Considered doing it on my h80i but decided against it.


----------



## Terreos

I'm considering doing this to the outside of my case. I have the Cooler Master: Haf XB evo case. I wanted to do this because while most of the case has a nice black metal finish, the front is black plastic. So it would be nice to have the whole case to have a more uniform look. The sides of the case are fairly plain with little ridges or cutouts so I don't see a problem using it on those panels. But, the front has alot of ridges on the edges. I wasn't sure if it was going to be difficult to get the wrap to go down in the ridges or not and look good?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

NICEE any one ever did a HAF XB?? Im thinking of wrapping it in white CF..


----------



## Frozen-stitches

Hydro dip, it will look much better than a wrap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozen-stitches*
> 
> Hydro dip, it will look much better than a wrap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i did my xb 2 panels one day ago.. what you guys think?


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i did my xb 2 panels one day ago.. what you guys think?


looking good:thumb:


----------



## LOKI23NY

How hard is it wrapping around curved edges?

I have a 600T in graphite and I'm a little bored with it. I was thinking about painting the plastics with krylon fushion but now I'm wondering if I'd be happier with the white carbon wrap.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> How hard is it wrapping around curved edges?
> 
> I have a 600T in graphite and I'm a little bored with it. I was thinking about painting the plastics with krylon fushion but now I'm wondering if I'd be happier with the white carbon wrap.


Like most things, practice makes it a LOT easier.

vinyl wrap can be removed a LOT easier that Krylon Fusion


----------



## LOKI23NY

I'll have to post up some pictures tonight but I decided to give the wrapping a try. Some aspects of the process were easier than I expected but others were much harder.

Side panel for a 600t was pretty straight forward. I ran into a few issues with the rounded corners. The vinyl seemed to want to bunch up and it made it harder to get smooth corners. It still turned out pretty good for a first attempt.

The top part of the case that has the large grill was pretty easy. The area where the usb ports and fan controller knob wasn't too bad but I ended up with a bubble that I just couldn't get rid of. I'm going to redo that part and try to start from a corner instead of the middle. I think with slope on that part I trapped air by starting in the middle.

Final part I was going to wrap was the plastic section from the back of the case. This ended up being a nightmare due to all the curves. I considered doing it in sections but wasn't sure how the seems might look and didn't want to waste material after my first piece was a failure. In the end I'm leaning towards painting this part of the case.


----------



## Jack102658

here's my attempt at wrapping my nzxt trim.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack102658*
> 
> here's my attempt at wrapping my nzxt trim.


I think you did a really nice job. Looks great to me.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i did my xb 2 panels one day ago.. what you guys think?


where do get the frosted vinyl for the window?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Anyone have any experience with Green carbon fiber? I am trying to find some that is good quality and as close to NVidia's green as can be.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## nyk20z3

Where do you guys source the Vinyl wrap from ?

Looking to wrap my Silverstone FT03!


----------



## soundx98

I've been buying from Auto Vinyl Solutions.
They seem to have a decent selection.
only 3 orders but all shipped fast and I was pleased with the contents

http://www.autovinylsolutions.com/


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I JUST go to my local tint shop! or any place what sells decals.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Where do you guys source the Vinyl wrap from ?
> 
> Looking to wrap my Silverstone FT03!


http://1stopvinyl.com/

I just ordered from here and I like it so far. I just haven't done much with it yet.

Nick


----------



## nickbaldwin86

My 1st go at this

just a quick piece thrown on my HTC1M8


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

NICEEE!!!!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> NICEEE!!!!












MOAR!


----------



## emsj86

. Just some wrap on the psu, side panel and wrap my optical cd drive. Thinking of wrapping heatsinks and pci lanes that are not used. I hate my mobo colors


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> . Just some wrap on the psu, side panel and wrap my optical cd drive. Thinking of wrapping heatsinks and pci lanes that are not used. I hate my mobo colors


Looking good!


----------



## nickbaldwin86




----------



## Gobigorgohome

Anybody here vinyl-wrapped a whole case? I am thinking of doing it with my "new" LD Cooling PC-V8 ...


----------



## EmanJr

excellent work, I'm guessing you have a clear case cover


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Anybody here vinyl-wrapped a whole case? I am thinking of doing it with my "new" LD Cooling PC-V8 ...


yes. i did mine


----------



## jthm4goth

Has anyone used this on wood?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> yes. i did mine


Nice, but that is a Corsair 250D, I think the LD Cooling PC-V8 is a little more work









I am thinking of doing glossy white and brushed Aluminum for the look, but I will see what I end up doing, painting will not be that much less so I have to look a bit more at it.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> yes. i did mine


Nice job, I like the theme


----------



## athlon 64

Hello there. I have a hp elitebook 840G1. I really like the ultrabook but it's such a fingerprint magnet. So i'd like to carbon wrapp the screen case.

http://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/Notebooks/HP/EliteBook_850_G1-H5G34ET/geh.jpg

The black part. So my question is would you advice me to wrapp it all around the upper surface or to just stick the carbon on the flat black sufrace withouth going over the entire screen housing.

Also, is this the wrapp i'm looking for?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-x50-3D-Black-Carbon-Fiber-Vinyl-Car-Truck-DIY-Roll-Film-Sticker-Decal-/131292720013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e91a7eb8d&vxp=mtr

Any further advices? How hard should this be, should i use a hairdryer? Do you have any other solutins for fingerprint? It's really impossible to clean it all the time.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> yes. i did mine


im considering buying that case where did you get the top panel with the big window?


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Anybody here vinyl-wrapped a whole case? I am thinking of doing it with my "new" LD Cooling PC-V8 ...


yeah ive done mine as well


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> im considering buying that case where did you get the top panel with the big window?


I am sure he made it himself.... you can buy a jigsaw and cut it out







like I did.


----------



## BuildTestRepeat

I wrapped my keyboard and G500 mouse, Looks awesome! Will post pic later







I was getting tired of the old worn look of my G500, and now it looks literally brand new. Added new Teflon feet and you would never know it was a used mouse.


----------



## emsj86

I want to wrap my razor tourney meant edition mechanical blackwidoq kb. But how do you get around the caps. Is there a way to remove the plastic that is over top of ot


----------



## ReaperN1

@iroddazzz - I really like the carbon fiber wrap you put of the hard drive. Nice work.

I decided my Gigabyte GPU deserved a little more style. I took some of the carbon fiber wrap and gave it a more proper look. It took about 15 minutes to do. Not including the time it took to take it out of the case. Once I had the wrap stuck to the panel I used a utility knife to trim the excess off. Not too bad for one of my first few wraps.

Here's what it looked like after the carbon fiber wrap:


----------



## emsj86

wrapped back of sp120 fans, power supply, optical drive, and some of the case


----------



## MiladEd

Hey guys! I've an old computer with a very good case, which I'm swapping with my new PC's case because the new one is crap and if I close the side panels my CPU won't cool properly. The problem is that the old case is silver and my whole new system is black. I saw this thread and decided to apply this stuff to it instead of paint, since painting takes much more work and is probably more expensive. That case has a fan on the top of it which has a plastic grill with a lot of tiny holes in it. Can this vinyl be applied to it successfully?


----------



## sglords

Try go for flat surface and min curve area. E rest of e area can forget about it


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> Try go for flat surface and min curve area. E rest of e area can forget about it


Yeah, I probably use another grill for the fan.


----------



## BuildTestRepeat

To anyone asking about curved surfaces. Heat and patience is key! Hair dryer or heat gun will work. Don't get the vinyl too hot just warm enough to become elastic or it will wrinkle.


----------



## Jack102658

Here's my latest carbon wrap project...


----------



## falcon26

I want to put the 3M stuff on my new Samsung SM951 M.2 SSD drive. Its a green PCB which is ugly as hell. I want to get a matte black 3m stuff and put it on the SM951. Do you guys see any problems doing that? I am just thinking about the heat it might cause..


----------



## craterloads

Guys just looking for some advice

Is it reasonably easy to apply on larger intricate pieces for a first timer?

How does it wear. I mean will it start peeling after a year, resistant to knocks and bumps etc as am looking to use it as a permanent solution

Going to use 3M Di Noc stuff, worth the premium? Should I use 3M glue as well or is the sticky backing enough?

Worth getting a squeegee thing?


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Guys just looking for some advice
> 
> Is it reasonably easy to apply on larger intricate pieces for a first timer?
> 
> How does it wear. I mean will it start peeling after a year, resistant to knocks and bumps etc as am looking to use it as a permanent solution
> 
> Going to use 3M Di Noc stuff, worth the premium? Should I use 3M glue as well or is the sticky backing enough?
> 
> Worth getting a squeegee thing?


It's easy but time consuming. Take your time, work in small areas. Plan ahead on how you want the patterns to align or face.

So far it has been holding fine, I used this stuff inside my car and has been holding for years.

I used the 3M bubble free wrap and is sticky enough. It feels like a sticker, you can peel it off and redo it if you mess up.

Using a heatgun can stretch it, but too much heat can burn a hole. I used the heatgun for corners and to finalize the areas.

You will need the following, a squeegee (tool, ruler, credit card, etc), heatgun/hair dryer and a blade to cut (I use an x-acto knife).

I wrapped the whole case and few internal parts.

















Video sample.


----------



## TachyonicBow

I've been doing a bit of wrapping myself, just did my 770 today in white

It was a right pain in the arse, loads of concave curves and little contours to work the vinyl into, took me ages with a razor blade and hairdryer. I have also wrapped my motherboard heatsinks and the inside of my side panel. In addition, I made a custom PSU shroud from acrylic and wrapped that.


----------



## JoshuaB123

Nice guide!


----------



## chir

Ordered some "4D" white CF vinyl, and pearlescent window tint. If the CF surface is even like some of these glossy ones seem to be, I will experiment with overlaying the CF with the pearlescent tint for a neat pearlescent CF effect. I'm assuming it'll fail, but white CF + pearlescent window will be fancy enough for me at any rate. Posting pics in a few weeks when the stuff gets here!

pardon the terrible photoshop, the pearlescent effect is way overdone as you might have guessed, but this is kind of something I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## Lee0

Hi overclockers,
I'm wondering a little about carbon fiber wrap. And this seems like the right place to ask.
The 3m di-noc stuff I can't buy since none of the sellers would ship to Sweden and above that it's extremely overpriced. So. My question which of these three seems like the best? First one https://www.amazon.co.uk/4D-Carbon-Fibre-Vinyl-x1-52m/dp/B00DUGTHIM/ref=pd_sim_201_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=61mtjCD6tVL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR142%2C160_&refRID=MBEED3SVEJA3R3YJCDTR

second one https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0085GVJ7O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22QTCIVOIQZE

or thirdly https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00P5G1SHI/ref=pd_luc_rh_bxgy_01_04_t_img_lh?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Other than that I will buy a real heat gun and I have rulers, x-acto knife and other stuff but can I use a full plastic squeegee? the ones you use to scrape off the ice on your car. Or do you need one with the black end?

Thanks for any help and have a good one!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

subbed


----------



## chir

pink window tint + white "4D" carbon fiber vinyl off eBay. The effect is beautiful but very subtle. The table was wrapped in some boring 2D white CF vinyl, but it looks surprisingly okay for being the absolute cheapest stuff.

Next up, I'm going to wrap the sides of my liquid cooling radiator that's going to be mounted externally on top of the case. It's going to be dopee

EDIT: now done with the watercooler. Better pics when GTX 1070 is out and I have bought the insides


----------



## XtremeOcD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*
> 
> Sorry to double post, but just wanted to update my progress today with the carbon fiber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best quality, but I think it looks good
> 
> EDIT: and I cleaned up that light leaking from the right side


crappy cutting of the letters, should have spent a little more time cutting the letters


----------



## bjornlc

So i started to mod my corsair obsidian 900d and went with vinyl, and i discoverd this site with this topic so i just have to share what i have done so far.

the front and back on the 900d is a massive pain in the a"# to vrap and i cant manage it with just one pice and no seams.


----------



## paskowitz

I cannot recommend this CF wrap enough. Goes on easy, doesn't crease, easy to cut and most importantly looks great. This is the only CF wrap I have used that actually looks like resin treated CF.


----------



## backbydemand

How have I never seen this page before? I am getting a carbide 600 soon. I totally intend to skin the inside of it and some parts of the outside. Not sure what colors yet, but black and red are definitely my favorite.


----------



## CornishRose

A really helpful guide. Have been looking into doing a cameleon carbon wrap on a case for a while, and this really helps. thank you


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CornishRose*
> 
> A really helpful guide. Have been looking into doing a cameleon carbon wrap on a case for a while, and this really helps. thank you


Chameleon? Interesting. I want to see pictures!


----------



## Kreuzer

Making 503 holes twice #YOLO


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Making 503 holes twice #YOLO


WOW!







That had to be seriously _TEDIOUS_ to do all those holes so well! Excellent job!!


----------



## chir

Wrapped my Acer XZ350CU's front bezel in white CF vinyl just to keep a consistent theme with the speakers and headphones and the Raijinteks Metis. I am really glad how all of this turned out. Next I'm getting a triple VESA mount for the monitor and speakers, and finally purchasing the hardware for the build.


----------



## kernel G

Yes, it can be tedious but the looks are worth it! First did it on my case, later with my power supply.


----------



## paskowitz

Patience level 100.


----------



## Vario

Does this vinyl ever peel up over time or go bad? How long has it held up for you all? I want to keep this case long term. Might do some 3M Dinoc on my case interior to tidy it up and hide some scratches.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Does this vinyl ever peel up over time or go bad? How long has it held up for you all? I want to keep this case long term. Might do some 3M Dinoc on my case interior to tidy it up and hide some scratches.


As long as you clean the application surface with some alcohol, and evenly apply the wrap, you should have zero issues. The real trick is uneven surfaces. For that, you will need a heat gun and maybe a second set of hands. To get around this you can use acrylic panels.


----------



## msd0

Although I haven't used it personally, an adhesion promoter like 3M "Primer 94" is used to prevent lifting along the edges in automotive applications where the part is exposed to heat.


----------



## Bloodskylah

I have actually taken to clear coating my matte carbon fiber wraps. I think it adds more dimension. I want to get a good 2 stage clear coat, as so far I have been using cheaper stuff.


----------



## Bloodskylah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msd0*
> 
> Although I haven't used it personally, an adhesion promoter like 3M "Primer 94" is used to prevent lifting along the edges in automotive applications where the part is exposed to heat.


I have used it. Honestly, around more extreme curves it does not help. I have had better luck rubbing on a bit of acetone, but you must be careful as this can damage the paint job if you apply too aggressively.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodskylah*
> 
> I have actually taken to clear coating my matte carbon fiber wraps. I think it adds more dimension. I want to get a good 2 stage clear coat, as so far I have been using cheaper stuff.


Pics?


----------



## Bloodskylah

Sorry for the delayed reply. These were my results clear coating the vinyl wrap. Hope this gives you guys some inspiration for some more creative variations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Patience level 100


----------



## paskowitz

Definitely an improvement over stock. Do you have any wide system shots?


----------



## Bloodskylah

Sure do, keep in mind I build flashy. I know some think it's unnecessary, but I enjoy tinkering with aesthetics and it keeps me busy between upgrades.




The top is a newer photo, I didn't care for the pixelated hotspots of the LEDs so I set about researching novel materials that would diffuse light and blend colors.I didn't want to use humdrum LED channels and diffusors, as I have seen them used in several builds before. I wanted something that hadn't been tried. So, I settled on photography grade light-diffusion "cloth" (though it is actually more like silicone.)



Sure enough, this stuff is amazing. Though a bit temperamental to work with, it blows other diffusion methods out of the water, because it has a "lens-like" quality that seems to magnify and bend light. To keep with the darker aesthetic of my build, I applied automotive tint over the diffusion cloth so the lighting can barely be seen while not lit.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## backbydemand

I began this case about 9 months ago, just before the last LAN, the BeQuiet! Darkbase 900 Pro. I had previously had a few different themes but this time I wanted an all-black affair with some red highlights. Even though it came to the last LAN it had some issues with the HDDs because of very dodgy extension cables and i'm happy to say all that is cleared up now and ready for the next LAN.

New stuff is mainly aesthetic, red cabling with black cable combs, red spiral wrap around the PSU cabling. One thing was missing though, the black seemed too flat and needed a bit of character so I looked at carbon wrap. This was my first attempt at carbon wrap but I had some good pointers and plenty of patience. The exterior was a pretty straightforward affair with the front door being covered in a single sheet, with the BeQuiet! logo cut out with a craft knife. The Pro model of this case also has a built-in QI wireless charger on the top, so I did that too. Inside the case I added 2 strips top and bottom behind the tempered glass side panel, covered the PSU and all the HDD caddies, as well as the ends of the 4 HDDs.

I'm pretty satisfied with it right now. Give it about 2 months and i'll not be and start tinkering with it again.


----------



## nycgtr

All panels were cut and wrapped by me. First time using vinyl wrap.


----------

